# Need Help buying a Mongolian Composite Bow!



## Allaria 89 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello All,

I am desperately trying to purchase a Mongolian Composite Bow as a Christmas present for a historian who adores the history of Ghengis Khan. I want a bow that is as historically accurate to that time period as possible. The problem is, I have zero archery experience and no luck in helpful suppliers. After days of research, these are the two bows I have found that seem to meet my gifting needs:

1) mongolianshop.com 
http://mongolianshop.com/bow-arrows-...ing-p-405.html

2) classic-bow.com
http://www.classic-bow.com/catalog/t...427-p-891.html

My first issue is, has anyone heard of these websites and can I trust the integrity of their products? If so, is their delivery speedy enough to get to me by Christmas? Is Grozer one of the best manufacturers for historical bows? If I can't afford a complete composite bow is bio-composite my obvious next choice? What draw weight would you get for a 6'2, 200 lb man with no archery experience?

Thank you for your help!


----------

